# Bachmann new Items 2014 announced, Meh!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.bachmannindustriesinc.com/pdf/NMRA_2014.pdf

Reissue of the Spectrum Mogul, repaint circus Bobber caboose, and what looks like an R1 turnout...all I can say is.....










PS What scale got completely stiffed this year? ...not like they are starving for product or anything.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, that's disappointing. It's not too surprising, but I was really hoping for *something* new. I love my new Peter Witt streetcar and I'd sure like to see more new 1:29th scale from Bachmann.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Has the Spektrum Mogul been modernised?
Or same old same old?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, who knows? 

One would think that after all the problems with the Connie and the K, they would rework the drive to match the C-19 and the newest Annie. What I worry is what will the price be? Given the way things have gone I think its going to be in the Forney's MSRP range, IOWs mega-$$$$$. Just look at what they want for the HO stuff!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's hard for me to understand the market for the circus caboose... maybe they're just trying to complete a planned product line? Maybe it's popular in Japan? No comprehende.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> It's hard for me to understand the market for the circus caboose... maybe they're just trying to complete a planned product line? Maybe it's popular in Japan? No comprehende.


Methinks maybe they were made at the same time as the last years circus stuff, but the container got lost in Mongolia until now


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Bachmann catalog illustration of the new 2-6-0 Spectrum Mogul looks to have a crosshead water pump.
So it seems there is some new development with the Bachmann model.
David Fletcher made a model of Eureka & Palisade 'Reveille' from various Bachmann models some time ago.
Image link is below:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DavidFletcher/webstuff/Reveille_01.jpg

Andrew


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No doubt the mogul is going to be a visually attractive loco in all of its new guises. Tony, in answer to your question, the electronics have--according to the flier--been upgraded to include the "socket" in the tender and an included speaker for sound. I've read nothing about the gears, but (a) we know they're keenly aware of the issue, and (b) they've upgraded other drives in the past without fanfare. We'll see. I certainly hope so. I'd be tempted to buy a replacement drive for mine (though I've replaced the drive gear and motor on mine, and it runs SWEET!)

Personally, I was disappointed. I talked to the Bachmann folks at a show in March, and left with the impression that cool things were in the works. Maybe they are, but aren't ready yet. But this is now 2 years without any "new" product to get me to start saving my pennies. (That, and if I were to pick a loco to re-introduce, it'd be the Heisler. Those things are rarer than hens' teeth.) 

That having been said, there's no new large scale Thomas stuff (and only a new sound Thomas in HO), and no new On30 stuff at all--a line they've been growing significantly for the past few years. So maybe it's just a matter of selectively applying finite resources, and other scales getting the priority. 

Doesn't mean it's not a bummer. I like having new products to get excited about.

Later,

K


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin.
Yes, Bachmann have been really good at fixing drives and electronics in subsequent runs.

What I meant by same old same old was, has the appearance been modernised? New domes, new cab etc. I don't really like old time stuff. Beautiful to some people, gaudy to others. I do appreciate the paint finish is superb, but I just don't like it. Grunged up and weathered is my idea of beauty.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, then no its the old timey style, capped domes, wood cab, big wood burning stack on the Eureka version, I really like the Grizzly Flats version but its no good on my layout.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I talked to the Bachmann folks at a show in March, and left with the impression that cool things were in the works.


 I thought they did their announcements at the Toy Trade Show in September - ready for the Xmas trade? Could still be some stuff in the works . .


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete I really hope so.


----------



## scoooterc (Jul 21, 2014)

Well on another forum someone mentioned that Bmann also announces their annual Xmas releases at the International Toy Fair in September, so there is still opportunity for more new stuff come Xmas.


----------

